# Fuddy Duddy in Buffalo



## BlackWolf3945 (Aug 27, 2005)

Fuddy Duddy is visiting good 'ole Buffalo this weekend. I'll be heading out to see her on Saturday but took a sneak-peek on Friday to get some photos while there was a light crowd.

Enjoy...

*'Fuddy Duddy' at Prior Aviation*


Fade to Black...


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 27, 2005)

Great photos Wolfie!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 27, 2005)

wow, in some of them shots she almost doesn't look bad.............


----------



## evangilder (Aug 27, 2005)

I saw that one back in April. Some of the old gear is not in it because it was used post-war as a transport. The lower half of the top turret and the gantry mount for the ball turret are missing. But as a transport, Ike flew in it after the war and MacArthur flew in it in the 1950s. So it is really pretty historic. Enjoy it, I know I did!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks for the link, those are great photos.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 27, 2005)

Get some good photos and eat some wings and drink some beer!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 27, 2005)

But not near the plane.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 27, 2005)

Great pics! 8)


----------



## JCS (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice pics!

I saw that one fly in '99 or '00, I lost my pictures of it though.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 27, 2005)

i heard ilooked and i saw that big yellow tail its nice but what was sad is they couldn' t key up a formation with the lanc thats down the road and as a postscript the merlins sound much nicer


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 27, 2005)

pbfoot said:


> ...the lanc thats down the road...


Ah, a show-off eh? 



The only Lanc "down the road" from me is a static post-war Mk.10MR bolted to concrete slabs.  
But it's still kinda cool.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 27, 2005)

usually once a week on saturdays the B 17 is nice but sounds like a dak \/


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 27, 2005)

Ok, now I _know_ you're a dick. 
(kidding  )

Actually, I envy the hell outta you if you get to see those things every week or so. How often does the Lanc fly these days, anyway?


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 27, 2005)

in the winter not so often but in the other 8 months i would say an average of once a week usually at about 2000 ft and about 4 laps around now with the 109 spit and hurri within a 10 minute drive it makes sitting outside sipping a beer a pleasant thing


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 27, 2005)

I'll bet. Man, I'd kill for that.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 28, 2005)

Lucky!  The only aviation we get at my house is a few Helo's, and maybe once a month or so we'll get some F-18's or suchlike fly over. Better than nothing....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 28, 2005)

The only military birds I see around here on a regular basis are Sea King helicopters, and the occasional Aurora MPA. Whoopy. Once in a blue moon I'll see some CF-18's.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 28, 2005)

When I lived in Tattershall, when my dad was stationed in RAF Coningsby, all I had near me was the BoB-MF. Is that something special? 

And when RAF Finningley was still open we got everything in for the airshows.


----------



## JCS (Aug 28, 2005)

At least you guys get to see some military aircraft! All that goes over here are boring old Cessnas and Pipers


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 28, 2005)

I get them too. Actually, I get quite a nice range of aircraft so I dont know why Im complaning


----------



## trackend (Aug 28, 2005)

That's the trouble with living in such a whopping great country JC everything is a bleeding long way off. Theres a prog on the box at the mo thats called Coast and as they say "in the UK you are never more than 72 miles from the shore" so if there is a war plane on the Island its not that far to vist it.
I must say though when you have a plane meet shit do you have one, I love the FD shots BW she's a Brahma.


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 2, 2005)

I live 10 mins away from Duxford when I'm not at uni, so I'm happy


----------

